# COBWEB @ Mt. Wachusett Community College - Gardner, MA



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Mt. Wachusett Community College - Gardner, MA
May 25, 26, 27, 2005

C.O.B.W.E.B. INC. AND THE MT. WACHUSETT COMMUNITY COLLEGE POLICE DEPARTMENT ARE NOW TAKING RESERVATIONS FOR THE BASIC POLICE MOUNTAIN BIKE PATROL SCHOOL, TO BE HELD MAY 25, 26, 27, 2005 FROM 8AM TO 4 PM. THE COST OF THE PROGRAM IS $229.00 PER OFFICER, WITH PAYMENT DUE ON OR BEFORE THE FIRST CLASS. TO RESERVE SEATS FOR THIS CLASS PLEASE CALL C.O.B.W.E.B. INC. AT (781) 395-8708.


----------

